# Can you use real 5.1 surround with a soundbar(via optical) on windows?



## GNKyrios (Dec 15, 2021)

Well, i have spent many days looking for info, trying the modded realtek drivers, reading threads here about it, but im still kinda lost.

My setup:
-Asus Z390H MB, realtek S1220A (supports 8ch, no dolby support)
-Sony HT-S40R 5.1 soundbar (has hdmi arc, optical and analog 3.5), supports LPCM 2ch and dolby digital(wich should do 5.1 since its for connecting to the optical out of a TV)

First i tried the old patching driver method, 5.1 dolby showed up on settings, soundbar recieves dolby digital signal (it can be checked on the soundbar menu), but only works as 2 channel. The dolby encoder test on settings properly uses all 4 speakers(not the subwoofer for some reason), all of the test videos that are 5.1 dolby only sounds through the front speakers.

Using that patched realtek driver removes the realtek control panel, so i cant see the config or see if its using all speakers when on 5.1 dolby setting.

With the APO i tried many drivers, even the same app that my MB has (sonic studio) and only 1 or 2 times the 5.1 dolby showed in settings (i think it was with dolby home theather  v4 and some other). But with same results, no real surround.


So, even after reading many posts im still not sure how to approach this, not in many posts they specify wich speaker system they are using, My soundbar supports dolby digital 5.1 but the problem is the PC sending the right signal through optical. Im yet to try it with a TV since i use it with my PC and monitors, and im also waiting for an HDMI audio extractor  to test with a PS5. Im guessing using the PS5 on a tv and getting the audio out the optical port to the soundbar directly would work.

I wanted a speaker soultion that worked for everything i got, with my previous 2.1 soundbar, i could use a PC, a PS4 via optical, and a Switch with analog 3.5. Now with this 5.1 soundbar i can still do the same, but if im not getting real 5.1 surround its kind of money wasted.


I also  looked into sound cards, but not all of them support dolby, some have driver problems, some are pretty old, doesnt seem like a reliable solution yet.


Is there any way to properly use a soundbar on PC? or i should just give up and try to return it and get a 2.1 or 3.1 one? i already drilled the holes for the surround speakers and the wireless amplifier 

Im guessing even if i get a 2.1 or 3.1 with dolby atmos and all that i would still need to send dolby digital for all those enhancements, or would they still work with a 2ch pcm/lpcm signal?

--------------------------

So i had some progress, i tried again APO, Alan drivers, multiple times, then uninstalled everything and tried patched realtek once again.

Maybe i never noticed, but the 5.1 works on the game i tested it, the only problem is, windows wont choose when to send 5.1 dolby or regular PCM depending on the application, so the soundbar is always getting dolby signal so if the input isnt 5.1 it wont make the rear speakers sound (wich they did before since they have a setting to use all of them even on stereo).

Now i tried that test video on VLC and it worked with surround, seems the old mediaplayer i used didnt support surround.

Now im only left with no full speakers when the signal is stereo, unless i change it from settings each time, wich its kind of a pain. Shouldnt windows just send the original signal?


----------



## Ferather (Dec 16, 2021)

"Maybe i never noticed, but the 5.1 works on the game i tested it, the only problem is, windows wont choose when to send 5.1 dolby or regular PCM depending on the application, so the soundbar is always getting dolby signal so if the input isnt 5.1 it wont make the rear speakers sound (wich they did before since they have a setting to use all of them even on stereo)."

Sounds like you already fixed the problem, Windows will only send the number of channels in the audio, for example 2, to increase it, you need an upmixer.
The upmixer will take the 2 channel audio, and then either expand or clone and enhance it to 5.1 or 7.1 channels, you then get all speakers.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 16, 2021)

You're missing some basic info about optical SPDIF and how it works


Short version: It's made for stereo. You will only get 5.1 from pre-encoded content like movies.
Many receivers have upmixing, which basically makes the back speakers play the same as the front speakers. This is not surround sound, nor positional audio, but a lot of people sound out the back and assume its good. 
A simple test is youtube: if you get youtube audio out the rear speakers, it's set up wrong (YT is 2.0 only)

Soundcards can pass-through the encoded content (all other sounds will cease) and get you the surround sound - the receiver should notify you somehow that DD or DTS is active.

Your best bet is to buy a soundcard that has dolby digital live, or DTS connect support - they get the 'software' 5.1 sound and convert in realtime to the standards your optical hardware can support. The driver mods you've messed around with were trying to add that to your soundcards, but the mods simply dont work for everyone.


The soundblaster pro supports this, and is one of the few cards for sale with active driver support (Official windows 10 support, latest driver was mid 2020) that still do real-time encoding for these formats
Sound Blaster X-Fi Surround 5.1 Pro - Archived Products - Creative Labs


----------



## Ferather (Dec 16, 2021)

Based on the long read his receiver only supports Dolby Digital Live, and he is transcoding PCM to DDL 5.1.


----------



## GNKyrios (Dec 16, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Based on the long read his receiver only supports Dolby Digital Live, and he is transcoding PCM to DDL 5.1.





Mussels said:


> You're missing some basic info about optical SPDIF and how it works
> 
> 
> Short version: It's made for stereo. You will only get 5.1 from pre-encoded content like movies.
> ...


Yeah, only LPCM and dolby digital live, now i get that some video sources are already encoded, while games will try to work on multiple channels PCM since thats how they usually work on pc, and i can force the signal to be encoded to dolby on settings.

Would a soundcard do that for me? the problem is that my soundbar only upmix to all channels when it detects stereo, i would need a way to change audio format depending on application (wich i dont think is really possible) or just upmix with a software before sending the signal. 

Also i did noticed the dolby signal is a little weaker, since im sending a compressed signal (i know its to be expected).


----------



## Ferather (Dec 16, 2021)

I am running similar to you, but DTS not Dolby, I upmix the audio before its becomes compressed. DDL is SD standard, and a much lower bitrate than DTS, which is HD standard.


----------



## CityCultivator (Dec 16, 2021)

I would recommend to get a sound card with DDL available. Check Cerative's website.
Properly licensed drivers without modding.


----------



## GNKyrios (Dec 16, 2021)

I was about to return it and get a 3.1 one that supports all the available formats(before yesterday), but i dont know, i havent heard good thing about those simulated surround. I ordered a hdmi audio extractor also for the PS5.

About a sound card, there are almost non existant on my country, i only found a couple of old used ones, one store imports from USA but only has asus xonar ones without dolby support, looking at Amazon some options seems pricy, so i might wait some time before getting one. For now at least its working and adding changing audio formats when i play some games to having to activate HDR aswell, i can live with it, only wish there was a shortcut for it like there is for HDR. I only found some app to switch audio device.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 16, 2021)

GNKyrios said:


> Would a soundcard do that for me? the problem is that my *soundbar only upmix to all channels when it detects stereo*, i would need a way to change audio format depending on application (wich i dont think is really possible) or just upmix with a software before sending the signal.


Right, thats your problem
the answer there is: no

PCM only sends stereo
DDLive only sends 5.1

You need to toggle the DD live off, if you want to revert to sending a stereo signal for those features to work, or use an upmixing software option on the PC (preferably only when stereo is involved so you dont lose surround sound and positional audio, by doing so)


----------

